# 500W CATALINA TITANIUM HEATER stopped working



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Bought it brand new last November and has been working wonderfully until yesterday, I noticed the water is a bit cold so I went to check the temperature and it is at 75F instead of 80F which I have set.
The light on the heater is on so it should be working but the temperature just wouldn't go up.
I guess I'll need new heater now, a member had suggested JEBO heater, which I'm considering.
any other suggestion? Ideally I would like to have the control on the outside since I'll be placing the heater in the sump. with control on the outside it'll be easier to set temperature and look at the indicator light. if that's not an option, that's fine.

for those who used JEBO or are using JEBO, feedback is welcome.

my tank is 180g
Thanks


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

300 watt stealth maybe....

Jebo is fine as well-I use both.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

stealth heater is a bit more expensive.
just bought three 300W JEBO from ebay, $42 total with free shipping.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jp80911 said:


> stealth heater is a bit more expensive.
> just bought three 300W JEBO from ebay, $42 total with free shipping.


Never knew they were more exspensive-Sorry

But congrats on getting some new heaters......

Also-
Just curious-
But why-a total of 900 watts for a 180.......Or just backup's or what?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

AKSkirmish said:


> stealth heater is a bit more expensive.
> just bought three 300W JEBO from ebay, $42 total with free shipping.


Never knew they were more exspensive-Sorry

But congrats on getting some new heaters......

Also-
Just curious-
But why-a total of 900 watts for a 180.......Or just backup's or what?
[/quote]

two will be for the 180g so only 600W. in case one dies for no reason I should still have one working to keep the water warm.
besides running more than necessary will have less stress on the heater, hopefully to have a longer life span.

the third one I'll probably add to my 55g since the heater in there came with the tank and I have no idea on the wattage. I'll eventually upgrade that tank too so I could use an extra heater.

besides, it's only $10 more than buying a pack of two, so yea I a sucker when it comes to package deals


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jp80911 said:


> stealth heater is a bit more expensive.
> just bought three 300W JEBO from ebay, $42 total with free shipping.


Never knew they were more exspensive-Sorry

But congrats on getting some new heaters......

Also-
Just curious-
But why-a total of 900 watts for a 180.......Or just backup's or what?
[/quote]

two will be for the 180g so only 600W. in case one dies for no reason I should still have one working to keep the water warm.
besides running more than necessary will have less stress on the heater, hopefully to have a longer life span.

the third one I'll probably add to my 55g since the heater in there came with the tank and I have no idea on the wattage. I'll eventually upgrade that tank too so I could use an extra heater.

besides, it's only $10 more than buying a pack of two, so yea I a sucker when it comes to package deals








[/quote]

Makes perfect sense man-
Like stated I was only curious-
I was hopeing that wasn't for the 180 alone...

Cause I heat my 500 with 2- 250 watts just fine.....


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea, I know it's overkill a bit but I like it HOT


----------

